# FreeBSD as Ipv6 router



## hrsahu (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi All,
I want to do a setup to use  FreeBSD as IPv6 router. I am using FreeBSD 8.2. With this I have two Ethernet interfaces (re0 and rl0). 

Both the interfaces connected two different IPv6 hosts.

I did this following changes to /etc/rc.conf to use Freebsd as IPv6 router

```
#--------Ipv6 enable and make this IPv6 router -------------

ipv6_enable="YES"
ipv6_gateway_enable="YES"

#--------Unicast routing protocols----------
ipv6_router_enable="YES"
ipv6_router="/usr/sbin/route6d"

#---------Router-advertisement--------
rtadvd_enable="YES"

#------multicast routing---------
mroute6d_enable="YES"
mroute6d_program="/usr/local/sbin/pim6sd"
```

But after this I did a reboot. The system is going to auto reboot. As per stack trace -

```
nd6_output_lle+0x668 , nd6_output, ip6_output, mld_dispatch_packet,mld_dispatch_queue,mld_fasttimo,icmp6_fasttimo,
,pffasttimo,softclock,intr_event_execute_handlers,itread_loop,forkexit
```
I am new to to IPv6 and please let me know how to come ot from this reboot issue and what is the correct Ipv6 Router configuration.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2013)

hrsahu said:
			
		

> ```
> #--------Unicast routing protocols----------
> ipv6_router_enable="YES"
> ipv6_router="/usr/sbin/route6d"
> ...


Remove these, you don't need them. And if I recall correctly for mroute6d to work you need to compile a kernel with MROUTING enabled. Simply enabling IPv6 routing and running rtadvd(8) should be enough.

You may need to configure rtadvd.conf(5) and set a static IPv6 address on the "LAN" side of the router. Mine is fairly simple:

```
re0:\
        :addr="2001:aaa:bbbb:c::":prefixlen#64:\
        :rdnss="2001:aaa:bbbb:c::1":\
        :dnssl="dicelan.home":
```

The re0 interface has IP address 2001:aaa:bbbb:c::1 and is connected to my LAN.


----------



## Crest (Jan 15, 2013)

Upgrade to FreeBSD 9.1 and profit from the improved ipfw with IPv6 and interface tables.
Btw FreeBSD 8.2 is EOL.


----------



## hrsahu (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi All,
Thanks a lot for your reply.

But I am facing a continuous auto reboot for my initial /etc/rc.conf file ipv6 configuration before going to terminal prompt. Due to this I am not able to configure your suggestions for /etc/rc.conf file.

Could you please tell me how to come out from this auto reboot loop?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2013)

As Crest noted, FreeBSD 8.2 is end-of-life. Is there any reason you can't use 9.1?


----------



## hrsahu (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi ,
I installed this 8.2 long back and i am using this platform for Ipv6 Conformance testing. SO few thinks already I have installed in this 8.2. 
I am thinking if I am doing upgrade from 8.2 to 9.1 , it should not delete all the installations.

But My Biggest problem is now, I am *not able to come out from this Continuous Auto reboot due to this IPv6 configuration within /etc/rc.conf file*. due to this i am not able to execute any command.

*Please help me ,how to come out from this auto reboot loop.*


----------



## adri (Jan 16, 2013)

Boot into single user mode and correct the rc.conf.
Or boot from a LiveCD, mount your root filesystem and correct the error.


----------



## hrsahu (Jan 17, 2013)

*rtadvd enable*

Hi All,

I did a configuration on Ipv6 for FreeBSD 8.2 Release  - 

/etc/rc.conf - 

```
#--------Ipv6 enable and make this IPv6 router -------------

ipv6_enable="YES"
ipv6_gateway_enable="YES"

#---------Router-advertisement--------
rtadvd_enable="YES"
```

After this OS is going on continuous reboot.


```
#--------Ipv6 enable and make this IPv6 router -------------

ipv6_enable="YES"

#--------Unicast routing protocols----------
ipv6_router_enable="YES"

#---------Router-advertisement--------
rtadvd_enable="YES"
```

When I use this above configuration - GNome GUI is not coming up.


Am I missing anything? Do I need to include /etc/rtadvd.conf file ?

Please help me on this.


----------



## hrsahu (Jan 18, 2013)

*rtadvd enable creats problem*

Hi All,

I did a configuration on Ipv6 for FreeBSD 8.2 Release -

/etc/rc.conf -
Code:


```
#--------Ipv6 enable and make this IPv6 router -------------
ipv6_enable="YES"
ipv6_gateway_enable="YES"

#---------Router-advertisement--------
rtadvd_enable="YES"
```
After adding the above configuration to rc.conf file OS is going on continuous reboot.

Code:


```
#--------Ipv6 enable and make this IPv6 router -------------

ipv6_enable="YES"

#--------Unicast routing protocols----------
ipv6_router_enable="YES"

#---------Router-advertisement--------
rtadvd_enable="YES"
```
When I add this above configuration - GNome GUI is not coming up.


Am I missing anything? Do I need to include /etc/rtadvd.conf file ?

Please help me on this.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2013)

hrsahu, stop posting the same things with the same questions over and over again.


----------



## hrsahu (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry for this...
I created a new thread for this rtadvd problem .. but it showing "FreeBSD as Ipv6 router" thread.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2013)

I merged everything as it's the same problem.


----------

